# My message to amnesia



## subhuman incel (Feb 23, 2022)

@Amnesia

idk, but i feel like you arent satisfied at all with your life and i kind feel bad for you. you can fuck some hot girls here and there and hide your pain in that way, but in reality you are really depressed that you are non-nt and are nothing special other than your somewhat above average looks, you know exactly your life would be 10x better if you were nt and would be really good at something, you could fuck way more hotter chicks and everyone would respect you much more, life would be much more fullfilling, you are already over 30 years old so the time is running out and soon you will look back at your life and think "what the fuck did i do with my life?, just rotted on looksmax, ate some crappy foods and fucked some worthless girls on tinder which i didnt give a fuck about. i should have become someone really great and inspirational, i should have went the hard parth instead of the easy path, i couldve become a famous athlete, singer, motivational speeker, find the cure for cancer, president etc, god blessed me with good looks and i wasted it like an ungrateful motherfucker, somneone pls kill me i deserve it, im worthless piece of trash." i hope you recover somehow and find a path that makes you truly happy, not cope with some meaningless shit and act like you dont care about anything else than fucking girls and rotting, be honest with yourself, i hope you succeed one day, its never too late. i wish you the best


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 23, 2022)

@OldVirgin @Thompsonz @Nameless_Sunflower @Toth's thot @DivineBeing @MakinItHappenReturn @ArvidGustavsson @AlexBrown84 @Anomaly


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 23, 2022)

@n0rthface @PingPong @GandyIsNormie


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Feb 23, 2022)

no read #bye

These niggaz mad cuz I got all the dough


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 23, 2022)

Read every word. How will that 5'8 mentalcel cope?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Not even amnesia is reading that


----------



## Deleted member 17375 (Feb 23, 2022)

Keep rimming his asshole to make up for your inceldom


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 23, 2022)

Why didn’t you message him that instead of posting it faggot nigger


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 23, 2022)

In a few years, it's still the end for his lifestyle because he will not be able to have sex with the women he wants so it doesn't matter.


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 23, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> idk, but i feel like you arent satisfied at all with your life and i kind feel bad for you


He literally prefers fapping to sex

This is hedonic treadmill in action

There is no point in anything. no point in slaying and no point in traditional dating. 

I am contemplating genocide.


----------



## Kroker (Feb 23, 2022)

JFL at anyone who believes his tales


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 23, 2022)

I meant suicide I would never do anything to harm the west


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Feb 23, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> idk, but i feel like you arent satisfied at all with your life and i kind feel bad for you. you can fuck some hot girls here and there and hide your pain in that way, but in reality you are really depressed that you are non-nt and are nothing special other than your somewhat above average looks, you know exactly your life would be 10x better if you were nt and would be really good at something, you could fuck way more hotter chicks and everyone would respect you much more, life would be much more fullfilling, you are already over 30 years old so the time is running out and soon you will look back at your life and think "what the fuck did i do with my life?, just rotted on looksmax, ate some crappy foods and fucked some worthless girls on tinder which i didnt give a fuck about. i should have become someone really great and inspirational, i should have went the hard parth instead of the easy path, i couldve become a famous athlete, singer, motivational speeker, find the cure for cancer, president etc, god blessed me with good looks and i wasted it like an ungrateful motherfucker, somneone pls kill me i deserve it, im worthless piece of trash." i hope you recover somehow and find a path that makes you truly happy, not cope with some meaningless shit and act like you dont care about anything else than fucking girls and rotting, be honest with yourself, i hope you succeed one day, its never too late. i wish you the best


I think I won't care what girls think about me when I'm 33 
at least I hope I can reach that level of maturity 
@ropemax


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

He has botched nose surgery, no way he get girls with that


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

@OldVirgin thoughts


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> i should have become someone really great and inspirational, i should have went the hard parth instead of the easy path, i couldve become a famous athlete, singer, motivational speeker, find the cure for cancer, president etc


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


>


Why did you change your avi? Galifianakis was perfect for you


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Why did you change your avi? Galifianakis was perfect for you


hmmm
big brain vs galifianakis
which is better ?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> hmmm
> big brain vs galifianakis
> which is better ?


Galifianakis in Hangover is literally you


----------



## karbo (Feb 23, 2022)

he unironically needs to take a heroic dose of LSD and confront his subconscious to find out what is it that makes him chase instant sexual gratification and what other path is it that would truly contribute to his happiness


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> @OldVirgin thoughts


I was thinking about it the other day
it doesn't matter how you live life - nt, non nt, athlete, hacker, rotter
why would he force himself to be someone he is not?
he was born this way, he is a smart guy who enjoys solitude


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> I was thinking about it the other day
> it doesn't matter how you live life - nt, non nt, athlete, hacker, rotter
> why would he force himself to be someone he is not?


agree


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Feb 23, 2022)

He needs to start a family and stop caring about what other people think. He's a fucking show monkey trying to impress people that don't care about him.

You're right he will never feel fulfilled when he's in the last period of his life (he's already half way done btw )


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 23, 2022)

When is message to @Thompsonz ?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

PingPong said:


> He needs to start a family and stop caring about what other people think. He's a fucking show monkey trying to impress people that don't care about him.
> 
> You're right he will never feel fulfilled when he's in the last period of his life (he's already half way done btw )


family
in america
in los angeles 

after many facial surgeries


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

caging at pingpongs advice damn he might start debunking looks theory just like i do
@OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 23, 2022)

PingPong said:


> He needs to start a family and stop caring about what other people think. He's a fucking show monkey trying to impress people that don't care about him.
> 
> You're right he will never feel fulfilled when he's in the last period of his life (he's already half way done btw )


he has the same voice as me
so maybe i am next amnesi...


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> family
> in america
> in los angeles
> 
> after many facial surgeries


USA is a gay country but there's decent places to live and have a family 
Even more that he's white, many white women are sluts but others want to have families


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> caging at pingpongs advice damn he might start debunking looks theory just like i do
> @OldVirgin


if it was not for your deunking threads, many many greycels would've killed themselves by now


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> USA is a gay country but there's decent places to live and have a family
> Even more that he's white, many white women are sluts but others want to have families


its not an option for amnesia , no way
for someone yes , and ofc la is not a place


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> family
> in america
> in los angeles
> 
> after many facial surgeries


I agree, but depending on the area i think California has it's benefits like having sun all year round.


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Feb 23, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> no read #bye
> 
> These niggaz mad cuz I got all the dough


Damn, you are an extremely feminine-looking man. 
I am too, makes sense to slay noodles.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

PingPong said:


> I agree, but depending on the area i think California has it's benefits like having sun all year round.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Feb 23, 2022)

He’s just an abused dog because he missed out on his teen years


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Feb 23, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> he has the same voice as me
> so maybe i am next amnesi...


i don't care about voice... we can start family...


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> Damn, you are an extremely feminine-looking man.
> I am too, makes sense to slay noodles.


literally what?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 23, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> USA is a gay country but there's decent places to live and have a family
> Even more that he's white, many white women are sluts but others want to have families


Is it true that americans are very very stupid ? My theory is yes because of their easy life mode comparing to brothers from russia.
@Amnesia 

i am curious, let me know people who live in america if its true

Or it's just Zadornov propaganda?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

PingPong said:


> i don't care about voice... we can start family...


ughhhhhhhh yes bro start o femali en los endzhalis with lokal gierls bro


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> Is it true that americans are very very stupid ? My theory is yes because of their easy life mode comparing to brothers from russia.
> @Amnesia
> 
> i am curious, let me know people who live in america if its true
> ...



ahahaha zadornov


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> ughhhhhhhh yes bro start o femali en los endzhalis with lokal gierls bro


You can't choose where you were born... if he has family near it's not a big deal, imo.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

PingPong said:


> You can't choose where you were born... if he has family near it's not a big deal, imo.




only one way to ascend in life

@OldVirgin @Nameless_Sunflower


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Feb 23, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> He literally prefers fapping to sex
> 
> This is hedonic treadmill in action
> 
> ...


Don't worry, with current fertility rates in the Western World it'll happen on its own


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

making money fucking bitches stupid shit like that


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

cant hear these niggas


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 23, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> Don't worry, with current fertility rates in the Western World it'll happen on its own



Fucking based. Read about behavioral sink years ago


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Feb 23, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> Damn, you are an extremely feminine-looking man.
> I am too, makes sense to slay noodles.


You’re fat so you’re not feminine. And you’re Indian


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> only one way to ascend in life
> 
> @OldVirgin @Nameless_Sunflower



Still don't know why he larps as 5'10.
He got estimated at 5'8 by Rob
@AlexBrown84


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Feb 23, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> Still don't know why he larps as 5'10.
> He got estimated at 5'8 by Rob
> @AlexBrown84


Who is rob


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 23, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Who is rob


rob paul, height expert on youtube


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Who is rob


rob paul

you look my height and im 5ft11


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 15, 2022)

im jocko willink with peanat skul


----------



## Lihito (Mar 30, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> idk, but i feel like you arent satisfied at all with your life and i kind feel bad for you. you can fuck some hot girls here and there and hide your pain in that way, but in reality you are really depressed that you are non-nt and are nothing special other than your somewhat above average looks, you know exactly your life would be 10x better if you were nt and would be really good at something, you could fuck way more hotter chicks and everyone would respect you much more, life would be much more fullfilling, you are already over 30 years old so the time is running out and soon you will look back at your life and think "what the fuck did i do with my life?, just rotted on looksmax, ate some crappy foods and fucked some worthless girls on tinder which i didnt give a fuck about. i should have become someone really great and inspirational, i should have went the hard parth instead of the easy path, i couldve become a famous athlete, singer, motivational speeker, find the cure for cancer, president etc, god blessed me with good looks and i wasted it like an ungrateful motherfucker, somneone pls kill me i deserve it, im worthless piece of trash." i hope you recover somehow and find a path that makes you truly happy, not cope with some meaningless shit and act like you dont care about anything else than fucking girls and rotting, be honest with yourself, i hope you succeed one day, its never too late. i wish you the best


First time i felt bad for a chad tbh


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 30, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> I think I won't care what girls think about me when I'm 33
> at least I hope I can reach that level of maturity


Lol you will be at this forum at 33.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 30, 2022)

I think that’s the case with many people here. Lost and depressed, non-nt, don’t know what to do in life, but many don’t have the looks either


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Mar 30, 2022)

PapiMew said:


> View attachment 1559975


not comfort, *satisfaction*

this is how davidgogginsmaxxers cope with muhh hard work muhh discipline  if thats all you need to be happy, why work any harder/stress yourself out more jfl


----------



## subhuman incel (May 1, 2022)

fuck you @Amnesia for not reading my message


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (May 18, 2022)

Deleted member 5786 said:


> Still don't know why he larps as 5'10.
> He got estimated at 5'8 by Rob
> @AlexBrown84


hahahahahahah


----------

